

Status: Ready for Sale – The Story Behind Building My First App - calebhicks
http://www.calebhicks.com/2014/status-ready-for-sale/

======
aharris88
I think that's a cool idea for an app, but I also love the idea that it didn't
really matter what the idea was, the point was to deliver something. That's
inspiring!

